# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Como deve ser adicionado o Kalkwasser ?

## João Magano



----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa tardeola) 
Muito embora tenha seleccionado gota a gota durante o período nocturno, porque de facto é o que faço, provavelmente será mais adequado/sensato gota a gota sensivelmente a partir do meio do período nocturno, uma vez que nessa altura o teor de dióxido de carbono em circulação no sistema, boa parte dele resultante do processo de respiração que ocorre durante o período nocturno, um processo inverso do da fotossíntese que consome dióxido de carbono e liberta oxigénio e ocorre, entre outros, nas zooxantelas (algas) dos tecidos dos corais fotossintéticos durante o período diurno ou iluminado, será mais elevado e terá melhor possibilidade de atenuar os efeitos da kalkwasser no pH, ou seja, ajudará a ter menor variação do pH e assim a manter o pH mais estável, melhores condições para os seres vivos a viver no aquário.
 :SbRequin2:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

E que tal "gosta a gota sempre que a evaporação o exija" ?

É assim que eu faço, tal como muita gente que eu conheço.
O reactor de kalk ligado ao repositor e comandado pela evaporação.

----------


## Welington

adicionando gota a gota

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Apesar de ter votado na opção gota-a-gota no período noturno, eu fiz um reator (que em nada lembra o Nielsen) que goteja água com kalk durante 24horas. a base de 2 gotas por segundo.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa tarde ola) 
> Muito embora tenha seleccionado gota a gota durante o período nocturno, porque de facto é o que faço, provavelmente será mais adequado/sensato gota a gota sensivelmente a partir do meio do período nocturno, uma vez que nessa altura o teor de dióxido de carbono em circulação no sistema, boa parte dele resultante do processo de respiração que ocorre durante o período nocturno, um processo inverso do da fotossíntese que consome dióxido de carbono e liberta oxigénio e ocorre, entre outros, nas zooxantelas (algas) dos tecidos dos corais fotossintéticos durante o período diurno ou iluminado, será mais elevado e terá melhor possibilidade de atenuar os efeitos da kalkwasser no pH, ou seja, ajudará a ter menor variação do pH e assim a manter o pH mais estável, melhores condições para os seres vivos a viver no aquário.


Boas...

O Pedro N Ferreira disse tudo, julgo não existir mais nada a acrescentar, a não ser que apesar do que ele disse ser o ideal, muitos de nós, eu incluído, não procede desta forma, no entanto sem problemas aparentes o que não quer dizer que não advenham problemas de procedimentos errados!

Um abraço, a todos!

----------


## Santos Dias

Se os Oceanos fossem Iluminados 24/24Horas Dia ,quem estaria no Aquario seriam os Homens . Quanto ao KALKASSER, é como como comer sem ter Horas. 
Partindo do principio de que estamos a falar de Aquarios ,deviamos tambem partir do principio de que não nos podemos arrogar e pensar que podemos igualar num tanque em meses o que a Natureza leva anos a criar .........se eu como quando tenho fome,é porque não respeito o Horario de expediente ,creio que na Natureza não existem Horarios ,mas sim criterios ,mas enfim .( Há que ser Humilde com a Natureza ,sou eu que penso assim ..)

----------

